# Comedy HVAC web series



## digitaldew (Sep 1, 2015)

Wanted to share with you guys! Episodes 1 and 2 are availalbe

Channel link: www.bit.ly/letsbetechs

Episode 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz_tSXV5ENQ

Episode 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LHKp9zvXY


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

LOL.. who would of thought


----------



## BrendaKelley (Sep 7, 2015)

huh)))) too funny, how I could miss this


----------



## HoustonTrade (Dec 16, 2015)

Now this is funny shtuff!
I'm going to have to show this to some people.


----------

